# Left arm and left leg tingling during workout? ADVICE?



## LIVINLIFE (Jul 27, 2019)

started with a physical therapist told me to stregthen core and gave me a simple program to follow not crazy lifts but lately I been getting BOTH LEFT ARM AND LEG tingling numbness with NO PAIN.... what could have happen I don't lift heavy and have been working on stregething program. I was DOING WELL but last few weeks been experiencing this stuff.... and I barley lift heavy and my lifts are so limited its insane.... barley do Real workouts FML

my MRI :..... fyi

At the C2/3 and C3/4 levels, the disk spaces are maintained. The disks are well hydrated with no evidence of herniation. The neuroforamina are patent
.
At the C4/5 level, the disk space is maintained. The disk is well hydrated. A 1.5 mm disk herniation is seen with an annular fissure (sequence 102, image 6) encroaching on the anterior subarachnoid space and both neuroforamina. Mild anterior vertebral spurring is noted.

At the C5/6 level, the disk space is maintained. The disk is well hydrated. A 1 mm disk herniation is seen encroaching on the anterior subarachnoid space and both neuroforamina. Mild anterior vertebral spurring is noted.

At the C6/7 level, the disk space is maintained. The disk is well hydrated. Posterolateral bulging of the disk is seen to the right with foraminal encroachment.

At the C7/T1 level, the disk space is maintained. The disk is well hydrated with no evidence of herniation. The neuroforamina are patent.
IMPRESSION:

DISK HERNIATION AT C4/5 AND C5/6 LEVELS. 2. DISK BULGE C6/7 LEVEL.


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 28, 2019)

So exactly what's the question?  You're MRI pretty clearly shows what the problem probably is.  Was your MRI not explained to you? It should have been.  Disc bulges can compress nerve roots. Nerves do not like to be stretched or compressed.


----------



## LIVINLIFE (Jul 28, 2019)

I understans that but it never got to this point where its numbs wholeside....

tingling is driving me crazy no pain thou.....

dont want to do surgrey &#55358;&#56592;


----------



## TODAY (Jul 28, 2019)

LIVINLIFE said:


> I understans that but it never got to this point where its numbs wholeside....
> 
> tingling is driving me crazy no pain thou.....
> 
> dont want to do surgrey &#55358;&#56592;


You're probably gonna need surgery.

Has your doctor not explained the prognosis? If not, find a new doctor immediately.


----------



## Viduus (Jul 28, 2019)

Leg nerves should be much lower down the spine. Did you get a look around L4/5 or S1?

Seconding Brick’s advice.


----------



## LIVINLIFE (Jul 28, 2019)

Yes i do have previous l4-l5-s1 herination also its so werid that both would numb out thou?

Today i felt it in both cheecks on face... what could be happening


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 28, 2019)

I can tell you that an ortho or a neuro surgeon will not be inclined to do surgery on the basis of parasthesias alone as symptoms.  Motor deficits are a different issue.  Did the PT have access or knowledge of the MRI or was that done after? You didn't mention any PT for your cervical issues is why I ask.  I've been down the rod with lumbar disc issues, PT, traction, drugs, epidural steroids, and a neurosurgical consult.  Haven't had any issues in 5 or 6 years, no surgery.  My guess, based on personal and professional experience is that surgery is pretty far down the road for you, barring things don't get significantly worse over a short period of time.  In the meantime, rest, losing weight if you need to, and some of those other treatment modalities I listed are probably gonna be in the cards.  You didn't mention what kind of doc (GP or specialist, ortho spine or neuro) you saw to get the MRI ordered.  Your GP is not the person you want handling this at this point.  Get a referral to a spine or neurosurgeon, and be proactive with your PT to get the correct therapy/exercises for rehab.


----------



## LIVINLIFE (Jul 28, 2019)

I will see a neuro my chiro ordered it....

Im panacking all of a sudden my cheecks and jaw area tingling now. Mostly the left side going to under chin side . A little of right but goes away.Diddnt even workout just did light cardio....Its crazy i have no idea what happened it never did this. I did try stretching neck side to side that could of flared it maybe also tryed some shrugs.... all i know face just started numbing tingling . What to do?


----------



## Jin (Jul 28, 2019)

LIVINLIFE said:


> I will see a neuro my chiro ordered it....
> 
> Im panacking all of a sudden my cheecks and jaw area tingling now. Mostly the left side going to under chin side . A little of right but goes away.Diddnt even workout just did light cardio....Its crazy i have no idea what happened it never did this. I did try stretching neck side to side that could of flared it maybe also tryed some shrugs.... all i know face just started numbing tingling . What to do?



Stop working out. No cardio or lifting. 

Take it easy. See a doctor soonist. 

Good luck.


----------



## LIVINLIFE (Jul 28, 2019)

Ok. Will stop thanks

why u guys think it made my face tingle and arm? Never seen it do that


----------



## TODAY (Jul 28, 2019)

LIVINLIFE said:


> Ok. Will stop thanks
> 
> why u guys think it made my face tingle and arm? Never seen it do that


This is common with nerve compression. 

http://nerve.wustl.edu/nd_compression.php

You could be experiencing a 'cascade effect'.

https://www.oamichigan.com/spine/spine-conditions/the-degenerative-cascade/

You may have also damaged your trigeminal nerve: http://www.ajnr.org/content/ajnr/11/3/609.full.pdf


----------



## TODAY (Jul 28, 2019)

To be clear, I'm just spitballing here.

I'm not a doctor.

You should see a doctor ASAP.


----------



## LIVINLIFE (Jul 28, 2019)

If it is a damage to the tri nerve whats soultion?


----------



## TODAY (Jul 28, 2019)

LIVINLIFE said:


> If it is a damage to the tri nerve whats soultion?


Facial amputation.




Talk to a doctor.


----------



## LIVINLIFE (Jul 28, 2019)

Bro dam bro are u serious man?


----------



## LIVINLIFE (Jul 28, 2019)

This is insane i diddnt do nothing to make it worse and diddnt do anything damaging i wonder how i fell in this hole


----------



## Jin (Jul 28, 2019)

I’m closing this thread. 

Go to the doctor.


----------

